# Pre-ordered the Engineer Master II Voyager -44- #1000 (Blue Face)



## SteveNC

Total impulse buy! It's definitely my style of watch and my first Ball. How'd I do? LOL


----------



## mountain runner

I like it!


----------



## timefleas

Nice watch--hadn't noticed that one before--enjoy it!!


----------



## Collectionist

It's ok. A little low on tritium though. I have three Engineer style Balls.


----------



## Moonlighting

SteveNC said:


> Total impulse buy! It's definitely my style of watch and my first Ball. How'd I do? LOL
> 
> View attachment 10652170


I love it. Very tempted in this exact configuration.


----------



## DLRIDES

I looked at the new Voyager today and considered the 44mm, but the 4, 5, 6 partial numbers ???????????????


----------



## ten13th

Partial 5, 6, 7 is hard to accept IMHO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timefleas

You guys realize there are two options right?--the 40mm, which does NOT have the partial numbers, and the 44mm which does. There is already a review or at least introduction of the watch elsewhere online, where this was pointed out, where the reviewer preferred the 40mm version precisely because of that--nevertheless, some folks like larger watches, and obviously are willing to look past the partially hidden numbers--to each his own--what I liked about the watch is that each minute has a new thin tritium tube--actually looks pretty nice in the night shot.


----------



## Nokie

Excellent choice. Pictures please when you get it.


----------



## MrDagon007

I preordered this variant. 40mm, clean blue dial, bracelet.
My first Ball! The preorder price was kinda sensible.
Impressed in the pictures with the slender tubes for every minute bar. And an interesting movement. Big date and 2nd timezone.


----------



## Astropin

I like it. I like the "dual-time" feature and the big date (I'm getting old). That being said I'm still glad I jumped on the Engineer III Bronze Star.

sent from my phone


----------



## SteveNC

MrDagon007 said:


> I preordered this variant. 40mm, clean blue dial, bracelet.
> My first Ball! The preorder price was kinda sensible.
> Impressed in the pictures with the slender tubes for every minute bar. And an interesting movement. Big date and 2nd timezone.


I definitely wrestled between the two but, I like a bigger watch even with my girlie wrists.  And the big date was also attractive to me. The pre-order price made it a no-brainer. I sure am looking forward to putting it on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57

Does anyone know if the Pre-Order pricing includes import fees and taxes into the US? 

I've been bitten before with heavy import duties and fees when I've accepted delivery on watches purchased outside the US. I believe there's been some discussion on this with previous Ball watches that are Pre-Order/limited edition watches.


----------



## crose58

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing a wrist shot. Ball is very elegant, IMHO. I'm considering one myself.


----------



## samanator

If this was done with the Aviator Dual Time lume configuration I would be on it in a heartbeat. While I like the cleaner hands and sub dial on this taking a T watch down to T25 and having too much conventional lume for The GTLS pioneer watch company is just wrong. While it's not for me it is one of the better current attempts. At least it is nice looking. They should have left of the 5,6 and 7 on the 44mm since only 25% of the number is there anyway. The 40 works out better because it is omitted.


----------



## herbaughce

I'm new to the forum, and new to Ball watches. I pre-ordered the Engineer Master II Voyager-40, black face, leather strap, #104. It was a pleasure dealing with Ball. I'm looking forward to receiving the watch!


----------



## WhoIsI

mitch57 said:


> Does anyone know if the Pre-Order pricing includes import fees and taxes into the US? I've been bitten before with heavy import duties and fees when I've accepted delivery on watches purchased outside the US. I believe there's been some discussion on this with previous Ball watches that are Pre-Order/limited edition watches.


Since the watch will be shipped to US, the import fees and taxes will be shown prior u finish the online process after u click "Pre-Order".


----------



## Scotes

Does anybody know how the movement on this one works? Does the main dial have a quick-set hour hand to set local time with the sub-dial remaining as home time (ala Rolex/Omega) or is it the reverse with the quick-set being for the sub-dial (ala almost everyone else...).


----------



## MrDagon007

Scotes said:


> Does anybody know how the movement on this one works? Does the main dial have a quick-set hour hand to set local time with the sub-dial remaining as home time (ala Rolex/Omega) or is it the reverse with the quick-set being for the sub-dial (ala almost everyone else...).


It is based on an eta, I expect the 2nd option.


----------



## Scotes

MrDagon007 said:


> It is based on an eta, I expect the 2nd option.


Sigh. Oh well. Not for me.


----------



## MrDagon007

herbaughce said:


> I'm new to the forum, and new to Ball watches. I pre-ordered the Engineer Master II Voyager-40, black face, leather strap, #104. It was a pleasure dealing with Ball. I'm looking forward to receiving the watch!


I like both leather and bracelet. In this case the bracelet is barely more expensive than the strap, so I ordered the bracelet variant, I can always buy an affordable good strap.


----------



## SteveNC

MrDagon007 said:


> I like both leather and bracelet. In this case the bracelet is barely more expensive than the strap, so I ordered the bracelet variant, I can always buy an affordable good strap.


That was my reasoning as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

MrDagon007 said:


> I like both leather and bracelet. In this case the bracelet is barely more expensive than the strap, so I ordered the bracelet variant, I can always buy an affordable good strap.


The fly in your ointment may be that they are most likely 21mm straps.


----------



## MrDagon007

samanator said:


> The fly in your ointment may be that they are most likely 21mm straps.


That was a good point so I asked on their facebook page. The answer:

"Hi Tom Lug for 44 mm is 21 mm And Lug for 40 mm is 20mm thank you Stanley"

So yes, a bit annoying for the 44 buyers.


----------



## serve 1st

looking fwd to seeing the 40mm !


----------



## ~tc~

MrDagon007 said:


> It is based on an eta, I expect the 2nd option.


Can anyone with a dual time confirm?


----------



## toychaser

You did well. That dial just pops!


----------



## MrDagon007

~tc~ said:


> Can anyone with a dual time confirm?


Well, I asked Ball and they gave me this answer:
"1. the two timezone run independent .( just like two watches in one dial.)"

Very good news then. I can use this watch for my business trips to Mumbai then, unlike standard gmt watches.

EDIT ADDITION: I found this useful info in a review of the aviation dual time which has the same movement. The dials can be set to unrelated times but the setting process is not as elegant as in a gmt watch:

"Setting the time on the Aviator Dual Time can be a little tricky - the key is to extend the crown all the way and advance past the current time with the main hour/minute hands and set the 2nd timezone to the desired time. Once done, you move the main hour/minute hands backwards to the correct current time. It's not the most elegant approach, but it certainly accomplishes the task, and is understandable given the modular design used in the Ball caliber 651."


----------



## kyfra

I just saw this today and ordered the same variant. Love the dual time as opposed to a GMT hand.



MrDagon007 said:


> I preordered this variant. 40mm, clean blue dial, bracelet.
> My first Ball! The preorder price was kinda sensible.
> Impressed in the pictures with the slender tubes for every minute bar. And an interesting movement. Big date and 2nd timezone.


----------



## ~tc~

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, I asked Ball and they gave me this answer:
> "1. the two timezone run independent .( just like two watches in one dial.)"
> 
> Very good news then. I can use this watch for my business trips to Mumbai then, unlike standard gmt watches.
> 
> EDIT ADDITION: I found this useful info in a review of the aviation dual time which has the same movement. The dials can be set to unrelated times but the setting process is not as elegant as in a gmt watch:
> 
> "Setting the time on the Aviator Dual Time can be a little tricky - the key is to extend the crown all the way and advance past the current time with the main hour/minute hands and set the 2nd timezone to the desired time. Once done, you move the main hour/minute hands backwards to the correct current time. It's not the most elegant approach, but it certainly accomplishes the task, and is understandable given the modular design used in the Ball caliber 651."


Right, but if you move the main hands forward, it moves the dual time also. This is going to be a pain when traveling east.


----------



## christam

If this had been offered with a white/silver dial option as well, I'd have preordered immediately. I like the 40mm version but don't need another black or blue faced Ball, sigh.


----------



## barcomi

For me it has to be the 44, torn between blue or black.


----------



## Qilun

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and also new to Ball Watch. Likewise I also ordered the 40mm Black Dial Leather strap. This is gg to be my first Ball Watch and hope it doesn't disappoint me. I kinda ordeed this watch in a bit of a rush. Reason I'm saying this is just couple of weeks back I'm looking for a new inexpensive watch (below $200). I'm currently own a Longines Hydroconquest and a Swatch Automatic and a G-Shock Tough Solar. So I'm looking for a more simple analog watch and actually went to see a G-Shock Black analog. Don't really like it on my hand though. So nothing else special came to my mind. So one day when I'm on FB and saw this model pre-order on Ball fb page and I fell in love with it immediately. Of course the price of this watch is way beyond what I'm looking for but something tells me this is what I'm looking for my next watch. So after discussing with my Mrs and with her blessing and go ahead I pre-ordered it the next day. 
Hope I make the right choice (which I'm pretty sure after reading all the reviews of Ball Watches online) as I only did my Ball Watch research after pre-ordering it...


----------



## MrDagon007

Qilun said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and also new to Ball Watch. Likewise I also ordered the 40mm Black Dial Leather strap. This is gg to be my first Ball Watch and hope it doesn't disappoint me. I kinda ordeed this watch in a bit of a rush. Reason I'm saying this is just couple of weeks back I'm looking for a new inexpensive watch (below $200). I'm currently own a Longines Hydroconquest and a Swatch Automatic and a G-Shock Tough Solar. So I'm looking for a more simple analog watch and actually went to see a G-Shock Black analog. Don't really like it on my hand though. So nothing else special came to my mind. So one day when I'm on FB and saw this model pre-order on Ball fb page and I fell in love with it immediately. Of course the price of this watch is way beyond what I'm looking for but something tells me this is what I'm looking for my next watch. So after discussing with my Mrs and with her blessing and go ahead I pre-ordered it the next day.
> Hope I make the right choice (which I'm pretty sure after reading all the reviews of Ball Watches online) as I only did my Ball Watch research after pre-ordering it...


Quite a similar situation for me:
- first Ball and picked the 40mm one (blue on bracelet)
- immediate wow effect and preordered
2 differences:
- I have examined a few Balls before and like them, hence pre-ordered with confidence!
- my Mrs doesn't know yet...


----------



## CenTex2000

Just ordered-40MM black on leather. This is my third BALL watch-although this one is not for me, a gift for my step son.


----------



## CenTex2000

And I forgot to say-Congrats to everyone on their new watches.


----------



## Aurelo

Anyone knows what's lug to lug measurement for 40mm version?


----------



## Karkarov

Aurelo said:


> Anyone knows what's lug to lug measurement for 40mm version?


According to what Mr.Dagon posted earlier in the thread the 40mm variants have a 20mm lug width, and the 44mm variants have a 21mm lug width. This is the last day for pre orders and I am SERIOUSLY close to pulling the trigger on a 44 black dial. 21mm sucks though .


----------



## MrDagon007

Yes they answered that to my rfi


----------



## Karkarov

I know this particular pre-order was not as popular as many of the other offerings Ball has made, but I got an email this morning and thought I would share the most relevant bit.


----------



## SteveNC

Karkarov said:


> I know this particular pre-order was not as popular as many of the other offerings Ball has made, but I got an email this morning and thought I would share the most relevant bit.
> 
> View attachment 11986434


Yep, I got that email too. I'm holding final judgement until I look at it in person. I figure it should be relatively easy to move if I don't like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

SteveNC said:


> Yep, I got that email too. I'm holding final judgement until I look at it in person. I figure it should be relatively easy to move if I don't like it.


I have never met a Ball watch I didn't like, I am very much looking forward to getting it in hand. In fact I even have a custom strap on order from SNPR for it.


----------



## MrDagon007

Karkarov said:


> I know this particular pre-order was not as popular as many of the other offerings Ball has made, but I got an email this morning and thought I would share the most relevant bit.
> 
> View attachment 11986434


Looking forward to mine - seems cool for business travel.
Indeed I think it was not so popular since it doesn't even feature in their 2017 catalog which was linked at baselworld!


----------



## Boblalock1

Classic style, I like it.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Hi all, ordered my black 40mm voyager and can't wait. Has anyone received theirs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Sulfurrhodes said:


> Hi all, ordered my black 40mm voyager and can't wait. Has anyone received theirs yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, they shouldn't start going out until July. Hopefully in the earlier part of it, not the later.


----------



## SteveNC

Karkarov said:


> Nope, they shouldn't start going out until July. Hopefully in the earlier part of it, not the later.


Actually the last email from Ball said they would be shipping mid-June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

SteveNC said:


> Actually the last email from Ball said they would be shipping mid-June.


Sure enough! I remembered the email incorrectly. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jamhamms

I preordered this watch in February, and I've been keeping an eye on this thread. Has anyone received theirs, or gotten any email updates?

Thanks!


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Nothing here since the updates previously posted,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

Sulfurrhodes said:


> Nothing here since the updates previously posted,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but, I suspect we'll hear something in short order.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

SteveNC said:


> Same here but, I suspect we'll hear something in short order.


Boy did you call it. No new "flashy" email from Ball, however, I did just get an email from UPS notifying me I have a signature required delivery that should come in Thursday this week.

This shipments origin is in Clearwater Florida. Give you one guess where Ball Watch USA's main office is located.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Nice! Nothing here yet. I ordered 2/5 and believe they were shipping based on order date - when did you order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Sulfurrhodes said:


> Nice! Nothing here yet. I ordered 2/5 and believe they were shipping based on order date - when did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly don't remember. Pretty sure it was fairly early on.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Talked to Ball Watches USA and they confirmed they just received and are turning around the first shipment. They're expecting more every week for the rest of the month, with the expectation shipments will
Continue through July. 

Karkarov - sounds like you were one of the lucky first few. Can you share pics?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Sulfurrhodes said:


> Karkarov - sounds like you were one of the lucky first few. Can you share pics?


Well funny story.

I could share pics, and trust me, I really like the look of the watch. The case sides are beautifully curved, the dial is set just below the bezel so if you drop it, it won't land on the crystal if it's a flat surface, the brushed finished is immaculately done, and man.... bracelet is perfect. It is the first time I have never had to resize a bracelet, normally I have to remove 2-3 links, this one, spot on bam, no adjustments at all.

That said the watch doesn't actually wind, and or run. So I had to initiate an RA process.

There is no damage at all to the watch, not even a slightly smooshed corner on the box, the date change works, the dual time zone works, nothing appears wrong with it. The rotor just sounds loose, like it doesn't turn or spin, and when you wind it you will hear one louder click than all the others on a full turn. Like either the stem won't turn properly, or a gear is catching. You could say I am "disappointed", but Ball has already told me they will fix it at no cost, and provided a return label, so such is life.

One thing I will warn you. The lume is not exactly how it appears in the videos. On the second time zone only the hands are lumed, not the numbers or 4 quadrant indices. So you can still see it, just not quite as well as you might have thought. Also for some strange reason the second hand does not have a tritium tube. It is treated with plain old lume. So it is lit up, just not as well as most Ball second hands are. The rest of the lume is all as expected, and the tritium was really strong and well done. You could VERY easily see the exact minute even in pure darkness. Well if it were running anyway.

I will post news on how it all turns out later on once I get the watch back. At least on the bright side the custom strap I ordered from Snpr isn't here yet so.... yeah, gives it time to arrive.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Karkarov said:


> Well funny story.
> 
> I could share pics, and trust me, I really like the look of the watch. The case sides are beautifully curved, the dial is set just below the bezel so if you drop it, it won't land on the crystal if it's a flat surface, the brushed finished is immaculately done, and man.... bracelet is perfect. It is the first time I have never had to resize a bracelet, normally I have to remove 2-3 links, this one, spot on bam, no adjustments at all.
> 
> That said the watch doesn't actually wind, and or run. So I had to initiate an RA process.
> 
> There is no damage at all to the watch, not even a slightly smooshed corner on the box, the date change works, the dual time zone works, nothing appears wrong with it. The rotor just sounds loose, like it doesn't turn or spin, and when you wind it you will hear one louder click than all the others on a full turn. Like either the stem won't turn properly, or a gear is catching. You could say I am "disappointed", but Ball has already told me they will fix it at no cost, and provided a return label, so such is life.
> 
> One thing I will warn you. The lume is not exactly how it appears in the videos. On the second time zone only the hands are lumed, not the numbers or 4 quadrant indices. So you can still see it, just not quite as well as you might have thought. Also for some strange reason the second hand does not have a tritium tube. It is treated with plain old lume. So it is lit up, just not as well as most Ball second hands are. The rest of the lume is all as expected, and the tritium was really strong and well done. You could VERY easily see the exact minute even in pure darkness. Well if it were running anyway.
> 
> I will post news on how it all turns out later on once I get the watch back. At least on the bright side the custom strap I ordered from Snpr isn't here yet so.... yeah, gives it time to arrive.


That sucks - sorry to hear about the trouble. Glad to hear Ball will get make it right. The changes to Lume certainly sound odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamhamms

Ordered 2/24, notified by UPS it would be delivered 6/30. I was going to be out of town so UPS held for pickup. I picked it up today and I'm very satisfied! This is my first Ball watch. 

The watch was well-protected in the shipping box, and the branded packaging was first-rate and tastefully done. The only issue was with the included disk labeled as the Owner's Manual. It would not work in any of my DVD players. None of my computers have an integrated disk drive, so it's pretty much a frisbee. I haven't tried to contact the company, but I will see if they might replace it. 

I went to the Ball homepage for setting instructions and found them to be clear and concise. After setting the watch I realized the bracelet was one or two links too big. I drove a few miles to a local high-end watch store and they were able to size it correctly within a few minutes. A few dollars and I was out the door with my excellent-looking watch! 

I tried to attach a few photos, but I'm new and don't have enough posts -sorry!


----------



## surfuz

Hi, 

I just got mine today. A beauty. 

The date changes around 9.30pm. Anyone knows if this is normal for this movement? 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got mine today. A beauty.
> 
> The date changes around 9.30pm. Anyone knows if this is normal for this movement?
> 
> Thanks and regards.


Well the movement is basically a customized ETA 2892-A2 I believe. The date change should be happening around 12ish, it is a quick set date.


----------



## MrDagon007

Karkarov said:


> Well the movement is basically a customized ETA 2892-A2 I believe. The date change should be happening around 12ish, it is a quick set date.


But it has this special big date and 2nd time module bolted on top. So the standard operation does not necessarily apply though one would reasonably expect a date switch around 12. I have not yet received mine hence no comment on my specimen.


----------



## surfuz

MrDagon007 said:


> Karkarov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the movement is basically a customized ETA 2892-A2 I believe. The date change should be happening around 12ish, it is a quick set date.
> 
> 
> 
> But it has this special big date and 2nd time module bolted on top. So the standard operation does not necessarily apply though one would reasonably expect a date switch around 12. I have not yet received mine hence no comment on my specimen.
Click to expand...

Hi guys,

This only happen the first time. Date is working ok now


----------



## surfuz

Some pics to share. The EM Ii Voyager with the Storm Chaser Pro and the EM II DLC.


----------



## surfuz

Here are the pics.


----------



## kyfra

Anyone receive a blue model yet? I just got an email saying production had been delayed on mine.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

kyfra said:


> Anyone receive a blue model yet? I just got an email saying production had been delayed on mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


My 40mm black model delayed as well.

Thanks for the pics to those who have posted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

My 40mm blue should normally be delivered on Monday. Pics to follow...


----------



## bigchrisxxxl

Not nearly as busy as some models.


----------



## SteveNC

I was gone for a couple weeks and mine was waiting for me when I returned. I like it. It's simple, classy and easy on the eyes. My wife approves so that's a good sign as she has great taste usually. No time for pics ATM. It doesn't fit yet anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Nice. Just notifies that mine is leaving switzerland shortly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

The superluminova lume on hands of subdial only look prominent if charged under the sun. It is seems to be of lower quality compared to superluminova lume on digits of main dial. Anyone else observing this ? 

But overall still very pleased with this model.


----------



## MrDagon007

Well, here is mine. 40mm blue.










Initial impressions:
Something is disappointing, I thought that the subdial was a real 2nd timezone but it is not fully independent (I think unless I misunderstand how to set it), the minutes will always point the same as the main minutes hence it is not useful for a businesstrip to mumbai and actually less useful and more cumbersome to set than a classic gmt hand!
Also the blue is ok but a deeper blue would have been better. Still it is nice enough.
The good: the nice big date mechanism, the beautiful lume, probably my most comfy bracelet, generally nicely made (I would say on the level of, for example, Longines, hence good enough!), quite discreet yet special.

So all in all while it is attractive I could from a functionality pov have preordered a gmt ball instead.


----------



## SteveNC

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, here is mine. 40mm blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Something is disappointing, I thought that the subdial was a real 2nd timezone but it is not fully independent (I think unless I misunderstand how to set it), the minutes will always point the same as the main minutes hence it is not useful for a businesstrip to mumbai and actually less useful and more cumbersome to set than a classic gmt hand!
> Also the blue is ok but a deeper blue would have been better. Still it is nice enough.
> The good: the nice big date mechanism, the beautiful lume, probably my most comfy bracelet, generally nicely made (I would say on the level of, for example, Longines, hence good enough!), quite discreet yet special.
> 
> So all in all while it is attractive I could from a functionality pov have preordered a gmt ball instead.


Aren't the minutes always the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

SteveNC said:


> Aren't the minutes always the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Several areas have local timezones with a 30 or even 15 minutes shift. Check out india - mumbai for example. Or katmandu.


----------



## SteveNC

MrDagon007 said:


> No. Several areas have local timezones with a 30 or even 15 minutes shift. Check out india - mumbai for example. Or katmandu.


Interesting. I did not know that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

SteveNC said:


> Interesting. I did not know that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around 20% of the world population live in areas not helped by traditional mechanical gmt watches.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, here is mine. 40mm blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Something is disappointing, I thought that the subdial was a real 2nd timezone but it is not fully independent (I think unless I misunderstand how to set it), the minutes will always point the same as the main minutes hence it is not useful for a businesstrip to mumbai and actually less useful and more cumbersome to set than a classic gmt hand!
> Also the blue is ok but a deeper blue would have been better. Still it is nice enough.
> The good: the nice big date mechanism, the beautiful lume, probably my most comfy bracelet, generally nicely made (I would say on the level of, for example, Longines, hence good enough!), quite discreet yet special.
> 
> So all in all while it is attractive I could from a functionality pov have preordered a gmt ball instead.


It looks pretty slick to me. A good pickup. Almost has me wishing I had gone blue instead of black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

I think this blue already looks darker than the pics at online shop? Makes me have a bit of second thought too not choosing the blue dial. 

Does any one knows how they count the limited edition numbers? As in 1k produced for the entire Voyager series or 1k for each case size, or even for each dial color?


----------



## MrDagon007

Another small design weakness I found while sleeping with the watch on my wrist. While having all minutes as tubes is pretty, ideally the tubes at 12 should be different (colour and or thickness) to help orienting the watch in darkness. Because the traditional lume on the numerals fades quickly.

My previous picture made the blue quite dark, in daylight it is usually more like this:









All in all it is a pretty daily watch with a 2nd timezone that is not as independent as I had expected. The lume may be only t25 but it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## surfuz

Will be ideal if the minute markers are blue or white. 

Btw, this model is still not listed at the Ball website.


----------



## MrDagon007

Lume shot. Very pretty though a pity that the 12 is not different for easier orientation in dark.
The numerals lose their traditional lume rather quick.










Wore it non stop since monday, getting quite happy with it.


----------



## MrDagon007

surfuz said:


> Will be ideal if the minute markers are blue or white.
> 
> Btw, this model is still not listed at the Ball website.


It was not even in their 2018 Basel catalog. Perhaps not enough preorders to warrant a full scale production?


----------



## surfuz

Agree that lume fade fast. 

That should not be the reason becoz AeroGMT II is not yet available.. but it is already listed at the Ball website. 

I wanted to post a pic with newly charge lume. But now realized I can't. Not sure whether it's a technical issue or my account is disabled for posting pics.. oops.


----------



## surfuz

File format issue earlier. Here is my contribution.


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Just received mine. Overall very happy. There are certainly some quirks that could be worked out but altogether a handsome piece!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulfurrhodes

Couple observations after wearing mine ever since it came...
-traditional lume sucks when compared to my seiko skx007. Glows for like 5 minutes.
- tritium is pretty and super bright. This is my first experience with it, but there's so much It's almost like a wrist mounted flashlight.
-accuracy has been spot on . I think it's about a second from where I set it nine days ago. 
- bracelet is surprisingly comfortable.
- second time zone w minimal poor lum and such large primary hands makes it easily obscured, hard to see and less useful than I would like

Overall still very happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

I agree about the bracelet. I wore mine for the first time today and the bracelet might be the most comfortable I've worn outside of older Rolex oysters.



Sulfurrhodes said:


> Couple observations after wearing mine ever since it came...
> -traditional lume sucks when compared to my seiko skx007. Glows for like 5 minutes.
> - tritium is pretty and super bright. This is my first experience with it, but there's so much It's almost like a wrist mounted flashlight.
> -accuracy has been spot on . I think it's about a second from where I set it nine days ago.
> - bracelet is surprisingly comfortable.
> - second time zone w minimal poor lum and such large primary hands makes it easily obscured, hard to see and less useful than I would like
> 
> Overall still very happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

Thread needs more pics...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Mine is still somewhere in Chateu Du Fonds getting a repair..... ugh....


----------



## SteveNC

Karkarov said:


> Mine is still somewhere in Chateu Du Fonds getting a repair..... ugh....


Sorry to hear that. I'm loving mine so far. It's a very classy watch IMO.

I noticed it's still not on Ball's website?


----------



## Karkarov

SteveNC said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm loving mine so far. It's a very classy watch IMO.
> 
> I noticed it's still not on Ball's website?


They didn't mention it at Basel either. I don't think pre orders on it were strong enough, so they decided not to do a full run perhaps?


----------



## surfuz

There is no consistency. AeroGMT II is listed at the website even though it will only be available in Dec / Jan next year. Now we have a model which is already out, but not listed.

Just a guess.. Maybe this model is purely for online orders and will not reach the ADs ? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickdawg

Cool...lets see it on your wrist when you get it...


----------

